# Tortuga



## Kozman (Aug 8, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to get a trade into Tortuga Resort on Sanibel.  I'm assigned unit 111.  Does anyone have a resort map or can you tell me anything about the location of the unit?


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there,

Unit 111 at Tortuga Beach Club is an interior unit on the 1st floor in Building B.  The resort is built in a U shape with the pool in the middle and the open end facing the Gulf.  Buildings A and G are at the ends of the U and are closest to the beach. 

Have a great time!  I love Sanibel Island.

Steve


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kozman said:


> I was fortunate enough to get a trade into Tortuga Resort on Sanibel.  I'm assigned unit 111.  Does anyone have a resort map or can you tell me anything about the location of the unit?



Hello, I can e-mail you the resort and unit layouts if you so desire (in Microsoft Word format).

Jim


----------



## Kozman (Aug 8, 2009)

jhac007 said:


> Hello, I can e-mail you the resort and unit layouts if you so desire (in Microsoft Word format).
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim.  If you could I'd appreciate it.  John


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kozman said:


> Thanks Jim.  If you could I'd appreciate it.  John



Ok John, I have sent you a PM with my e-mail to which you can respond for the info.

Jim


----------



## malyons (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm heading to Tortuga a week from Friday, does anyone know if an internet connection is available?  I've got a big fantasy football draft on that Saturday I need to participate in online.  thanks!


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 19, 2009)

There should be free internet service in your unit.


----------



## malyons (Aug 19, 2009)

jhac007 - I see you own at Tortuga - could you also tell me if there is a pullout bed in the living room?  I know our max is 6, but was wondering if that's a king in one room and 2 doubles in another, or 2 in each bedroom and 2 on the pullout.  We're thinking of having some friends stay with us and I'm wondering if i can offer up a pullout.

thanks!


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 20, 2009)

malyons said:


> jhac007 - I see you own at Tortuga - could you also tell me if there is a pullout bed in the living room?  I know our max is 6, but was wondering if that's a king in one room and 2 doubles in another, or 2 in each bedroom and 2 on the pullout.  We're thinking of having some friends stay with us and I'm wondering if i can offer up a pullout.
> 
> thanks!



Hello there.......you are correct about the bedrooms, however, I am embarrassed to say I am not sure about the living room sofa because I have never used it as such (and I suppose I never paid any attention)  .  I would tend to think that with a max of six the other two sleeping areas should be the sofa.  I own one of the larger units and there is plenty of space (1550 sq. ft) in the unit for six.  

Jim


----------



## malyons (Aug 21, 2009)

jhac007 said:


> Hello there.......you are correct about the bedrooms, however, I am embarrassed to say I am not sure about the living room sofa because I have never used it as such (and I suppose I never paid any attention)  .  I would tend to think that with a max of six the other two sleeping areas should be the sofa.  I own one of the larger units and there is plenty of space (1550 sq. ft) in the unit for six.
> 
> Jim



thanks again, I actually called the resort and was informed that there is in fact a pull out....so now you know!  1 week countdown is on, can't wait to get to sanibel and tortuga beach club!!  any other sanibel/tortuga advice anyone has for a family w/ a 3 yr old and a 5 mo old is always appreciated


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 23, 2009)

malyons said:


> thanks again, I actually called the resort and was informed that there is in fact a pull out....so now you know!  1 week countdown is on, can't wait to get to sanibel and tortuga beach club!!  any other sanibel/tortuga advice anyone has for a family w/ a 3 yr old and a 5 mo old is always appreciated





OK, good work!  BTW, I will be at Sanibel 8/28-9/8/09, one week at Tortuga and a few days at Surfrider..........figured I wouldn't want to leave after a week (as usual) therefore traded into a week at the latter.

Jim


----------



## X-ring (Aug 23, 2009)

jhac007 said:


> There should be free internet service in your unit.



It's a wireless facility - strongest signals usually on or near the porch.


----------



## wilma (Apr 13, 2011)

I have unit 151 on hold at the Tortuga Beach Club, can someone tell me where that is located at the resort? Thanks!!


----------



## X-ring (Apr 19, 2011)

wilma said:


> I have unit 151 on hold at the Tortuga Beach Club, can someone tell me where that is located at the resort? Thanks!!



It's in Bldg G, the right-most (easterly) building - it's beach/ocean front.  

Units 151 and 153 are the lower level middle units (i.e. not end units). These lower level units tend to be smaller than the huge upper level units but offer the advantage of having a main floor bathroom and fewer stairs for lugging up groceries and luggage.

Hope you and your family/guests can take advantage of the free golf!


----------



## wilma (Apr 20, 2011)

X-ring said:


> It's in Bldg G, the right-most (easterly) building - it's beach/ocean front.
> 
> Units 151 and 153 are the lower level middle units (i.e. not end units). These lower level units tend to be smaller than the huge upper level units but offer the advantage of having a main floor bathroom and fewer stairs for lugging up groceries and luggage.
> 
> Hope you and your family/guests can take advantage of the free golf!



Thanks for the info, will be taking my parents so fewer stairs will help.


----------



## vmc (Apr 29, 2011)

There is a free bird show every week day morning at 10:00 at Periwinkle Park, an RV and mobile home court located on Periwinkle Way. Park at the court entrance and get directions. Allow maybe five minutes to get to the bird pavillion.  The birds can be a little noisy.  The "bird lady" gives information on the different birds and the birds show off their tricks.  It really is a nice little show.  There is a box for donations which go to the park owner for the feed.  The "bird lady" sells postcards and a video with proceeds going for toys and vet care for the birds.  There is absolutely no pressure, however. There are also caged birds outside Jerry's Grocery Store on Periwinkle.

Sanibel is noted for its shelling.  Stop at the welcome center and ask for the free Bailey-Matthews Shell Museum brochure which includes an excellent color shell guide and guidelines on how to clean and transport shells. The shell museum itself is very interesting but might not appeal to your little ones. If your resort offers a free lecture on shelling you might like to attend as it includes information that is geared for all age levels.

Sanibel has miles of bike trails for walking and riding. Your resort probably includes free bike rentals.  The rental shops rent surreys which would allow all of you to ride together and probably rent pull behind child transports.

Sanibel also has lots of unique mail boxes. They can be easily seen from the street or from the trails. Some of those that we have seen included several dolphins. a replica of a lighthouse. a bass, a seahorse and those covered with various shells. 

The Osprey nests are very large and easy to spot.

The marina has a large assortment of boats docked there.  

A couple of the drinking fountains along Periwinkle are interesting in that they are three tiered.  The highest for adults, the middle for kids and the ground level one for pets. 

There is a park, again on Periwinkle across the street from the Coffee Bean, that your three year old might enjoy.

There is a large Farmer's Market every Sunday morning next to the library.  It sells produce, flowers, crafts and prepared foods.  It is a fun way to spend and hour or so. 

There are lots of advertised things to do and to see on Sanibel, but I thought that you might like to know about some of lesser known attractions which don't require a lenghty time or financial commitment.  I know that you and your family will have a wonderful time vacationing there.


----------

